# An Afrikaans Vaping Channel



## Daniel

I'm thinking of setting up an Afrikaans Vaping Youtube channel to do some basic reviews etc.

I noticed a lot of Afrikaans vapers in the community , who might enjoy some reviews in their mother tongue .... 

Please let me know in the comments what you would like to see , and if you would actually subscribe just like to see what my numbers might be and if worth while ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb

While I wouldn't subscribe (a. I don't watch many YouTube channels and b. I'm a soutie) 

I think it would be an awesome idea. It's a perfect way to grow any community.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## wikus

Goeie idee om so iets te doen, maak dit soos n Casper de vries vibe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

I would watch an Afrikaans channel, but definitely not one with a Casper de Vries vibe 
If it's a serious review channel though, sure. I'm not a fan of reviewers going completely crazy and loud just for the sake of doing so (rip trippers being a prime example)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Ja I hate Casper , he's a little rude bastard that just likes to "shock" people ...

It would be a casual channel , mostly focused on Afrikaans reviews and Vaper Education.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Daniel said:


> Ja I hate Casper , he's a little rude bastard that just likes to "shock" people ...
> 
> It would be a casual channel , mostly focused on Afrikaans reviews and Vaper Education.



Needs to be 100% afrikaans,cant wait to hear the proper afrikaans for most components "verstuifer" "spoel" "druppunt" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Max

Ek stem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I will give props to the first Afr reviewer who says "katoenspek" with a straight face.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 15


----------



## KZOR

@Daniel ....... below is my contribution to your channel. 

driptip - lekpunt
adjustable airflow - verstelbare lugvloei
SS coil - vlekvrye staal spoel
six wraps - ses voue
juice chamber - souskamer
topcap - bo-hoed
threading - skroefdraad

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

KZOR said:


> @Daniel ....... below is my contribution to your channel.
> 
> driptip - lekpunt
> adjustable airflow - verstelbare lugvloei
> SS coil - vlekvrye staal spoel
> six wraps - ses voue
> juice chamber - souskamer
> topcap - bo-hoed
> threading - skroefdraad



What would "vegetable glycerin" be??
Best I got is 
Groente stroop


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DeeJona

Good luck with the translating the jargon "herboubare drup atomotiseerder" for your "gerugileerder veranderlike of meganiese boetseerwerk" you wont need Casper for that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## KZOR

Smok Big Baby Beast - Gerookde Moerse Baba Ondier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 15


----------



## Jp1905

KZOR said:


> Smok Big Baby Beast - Gerookde Moerse Baba Ondier






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor

Ekt nog nooit so lekker gelag nie

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

The more reviewers the better! My Afrikaans is rusty but i will def give it a watch!

P.S
My fav Sentence in Afrikaans is "choose your side" lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## mike_vapes

KZOR said:


> @Daniel ....... below is my contribution to your channel.
> 
> driptip - lekpunt
> adjustable airflow - verstelbare lugvloei
> SS coil - vlekvrye staal spoel
> six wraps - ses voue
> juice chamber - souskamer
> topcap - bo-hoed
> threading - skroefdraad


Lol Eers maak jy die SOUSKAMER NAT lat jy deer die LEKPUNT kan SUIG. Maak net seker jou BO HOET IS OP. .this afrikaams channel will be made R18 haha

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Quakes



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oupa

Gooi nat pappa! Doen dit Daniel!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ek sal bossies oor dit gaan. Ek het klaar n naam. Wolke Blaas

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hahaha, souskamer. Klink soos n bordeel



KZOR said:


> @Daniel ....... below is my contribution to your channel.
> 
> driptip - lekpunt
> adjustable airflow - verstelbare lugvloei
> SS coil - vlekvrye staal spoel
> six wraps - ses voue
> juice chamber - souskamer
> topcap - bo-hoed
> threading - skroefdraad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Soutie

Paulie said:


> My fav Sentence in Afrikaans is "choose your side" lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

ek het maagpyn!.
Plaas 'n genoegsame hoeveelheid esous op die pitte binne in die spoele.
Soveel so dat hulle deurdat is maar nie so dat die dammetjie onder in die sous put oorvol word nie. 
Anders sal jy sekerlik esous kry wat by die lugvloei kanale uit stort. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

few more .......

"clouds for days" - wasempies vir dae
"it's the tits" - dis sommer kanne
alien 220W) - uitheems 220W
predator 228 - roofdier 228
"matchy matchy" - selfie selfie
peak insulator - hoogtepunt isolator

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Max

Manne - Op hierdie "Draad" - sal 'n mens maklik kan lag -

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Max said:


> Manne - Op hierdie "Draad" - sal 'n mens maklik kan lag -


Hierdie garing het redelik vinnig ge-eskaleer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF

So coming from a soutie, would a dry hit be a droe klap or a droe treffer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa

Droë teug

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB

What would be the correct term for a box mod? Don't answer that, I think I'll figure it out.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Daniel

RichJB said:


> What would be the correct term for a box mod? Don't answer that, I think I'll figure it out.



boks mod ... jou vuilbrein sies!

Thanks for all the comments and oom @KZOR you have just become the official translator  , had a lekker chuckle ...

I will most likely mix the taal a bit with all these weird acronyms .... ons like mos van Ingils en Afrikaans meng ekse ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mike_vapes

RichJB said:


> What would be the correct term for a box mod? Don't answer that, I think I'll figure it out.


D*#S MODIFIKASIE aiiiii told u R-18

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wash

Daniel said:


> I will most likely mix the taal a bit with all these weird acronyms .... ons like mos van Ingils en Afrikaans meng ekse ....



My ouma always said: "Jy moenie jou languages so mix nie, dis baie easy om te avoid!"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Daniel

Wash said:


> My ouma always said: "Jy moenie jou languages so mix nie, dis baie easy om te avoid!"



LOL , ja boet personally I hate these "Taal Puriste" .... but I get it ..... 

IF the channel goes live it won't be purist in any form

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

GerritVisagie said:


> What would "vegetable glycerin" be??


patatgries

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## mike_vapes

KZOR said:


> patatgries


OF ''VORTELS EN CELESTAMINE'' PLEASE NOTE: do not try this at home

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mike_vapes

It can be like our own SA RIP TRIPPERS
We can call it (SKEER EN BLIKSEM OM)
or if we wanna get technical (RUS IN VREEDE OMDONNER)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB

Ek stel voor ons noem VG "janspies". Dit gaan mos saam met PG...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> Ek stel voor ons noem VG "janspies". Dit gaan mos saam met PG...


Lol.. so your base would consist of Spies&Plessis?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie

Im all for it! No matter what language the more reviews we get the better! I am thankful for the guys who take the time to review things they bought as it goes a long way to help others wisely spend hard earned cash!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## wikus

Cor said:


> Ekt nog nooit so lekker gelag nie


Kan so sien ja jy druk heeltyd die kryisie raak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baardbek

Hier kom n ding. H. K.G. K ek is in.

Dry hit ======= Bliksem Teug ; Dis wat ek altyd se as dit gebeur

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schnappie

baardbek said:


> Hier kom n ding. H. K.G. K ek is in.
> 
> Dry hit ======= Bliksem Teug ; Dis wat ek altyd se as dit gebeur


Of droogskoot!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

@KZOR 

Ek is n Viljoen maar praad "kombuis" Afrikaans 

Oom, help so bitjie

- Airflow adjustment ring
- hybrid 510
- mechanical squonker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

PLEASE DO THIS - will immediately sub!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

Scissorhands said:


> Oom, help so bitjie


airflow adjustment ring - lugverstellingsring
hybrid510 - 510 hibriede las
mechanical squonker - meganiese blertsie
dry hit - woestyn steek

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB

I think papdrukker would be a good term for squonker. If you're visiting the Vaal, you could say "Jinne, kyk daai papgooier met sy papdrukker, is dit nou aansit of wat?"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## KZOR

KZOR said:


> mechanical squonker - meganiese blertsie


mechanical squonker ....... miskien ook 'n "damp pomper"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Effjh

RichJB said:


> What would be the correct term for a box mod? Don't answer that, I think I'll figure it out.



Some might confuse the resulting answer with labiaplasty..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blacklung

mike_vapes said:


> Lol Eers maak jy die SOUSKAMER NAT lat jy deer die LEKPUNT kan SUIG. Maak net seker jou BO HOET IS OP. .this afrikaams channel will be made R18 haha


U het vergeet wat hier onder is :
Om jou P.E.N.I.S ( Persoonlike Elektoniese Nikotien Inaseming Systeem ) gereet te maak vir gebruik, moet jy die SOUSKAMER NAT gooi voordat jy op die LEKPUNT Kan suig...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Blacklung said:


> U het vergeet wat hier onder is :
> Om jou P.E.N.I.S ( Persoonlike Elektoniese Nikotien Inaseming Systeem ) gereet te maak vir gebruik, moet jy die SOUSKAMER NAT gooi voordat jy op die LEKPUNT Kan suig...


Ek is jammer, maar ek sal sigarette rook voor ek n vol gechargde P.E.N.I.S. naby my lippe bring

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ek is jammer, maar ek sal sigarette rook voor ek n vol gechargde P.E.N.I.S. naby my lippe bring


What if it's only 3/4 charged?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AndreH

Daniel se Damp Sousie Kanaal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CeeJay

I'm all for an afrikaans YouTube channel. A Vlog type vape channel would be interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Mense, asseblief! Onthou julle nog die dae toe Afrikaans nog oorspronklik en uniek in sy kreatiewe en verbeelingryke woordeskat was? Deesdae is voel als soos tweederangse direkte translasies (Opsetlik daardie holknyp woord gekies). Komaan, hier is n geleenthied om weer met n bietjie kreativiteit en verbeelding hierdie wonderlikke taal uit te bry en meer kleurfol te maak.

Starter Engine - Knormoer dus Drip Tip - Wolk Tepeltjie, dis die tipe ding waarvan ek praat!

Groetnis!

(N.S. Raindance - Mal Nat Ou...)

(Edit: Dry Hit - Tongbekakking... Net n voorstel..)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Caramia

Raindance said:


> Mense, asseblief! Onthou julle nog die dae toe Afrikaans nog oorspronklik en uniek in sy kreatiewe en verbeelingryke woordeskat was? Deesdae is voel als soos tweederangse direkte translasies (Opsetlik daardie holknyp woord gekies). Komaan, hier is n geleenthied om weer met n bietjie kreativiteit en verbeelding hierdie wonderlikke taal uit te bry en meer kleurfol te maak.
> 
> Starter Engine - Knormoer dus Drip Tip - Wolk Tepeltjie, dis die tipe ding waarvan ek praat!
> 
> Groetnis!
> 
> (N.S. Raindance - Mal Nat Ou...)
> 
> (Edit: Dry Hit - Tongbekakking... Net n voorstel..)


Ek stem, sonder die anglisismes

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Daniel

Ek gaan 'n stukkie papier met al die benamings moet vasplak iewers om dit eg Afrikaans te hou LOL.

Dankie vir al die oorspronklike benamings , sal dit probeer gebruik.

En ja sal 'n tipe van Video Web Joernaal wees

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Daniel said:


> Ek gaan 'n stukkie papier met al die benamings moet vasplak iewers om dit eg Afrikaans te hou LOL.
> 
> Dankie vir al die oorspronklike benamings , sal dit probeer gebruik.
> 
> En ja sal 'n tipe van Video Web Joernaal wees


So jou channel naam gaan wees: Dampe met Daniel? 
(Sorry, I'm very trilingual.. ek kan nie die anglisismes help nie )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

aktorsyl said:


> So jou channel naam gaan wees: Dampe met Daniel?
> (Sorry, I'm very trilingual.. ek kan nie die anglisismes help nie )


What a coincidence... I'm also trilingual... I try and speak other languages but I sound terrible

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

aktorsyl said:


> So jou channel naam gaan wees: Dampe met Daniel?
> (Sorry, I'm very trilingual.. ek kan nie die anglisismes help nie )



Yeah I'm the same , not trying to aim for a pure Afrikaans channel. Was thinking : 'TheVapingBoer' or 'TheVapingBru' ? , but still on the fence on that as 'boer' might have a negative connection for some .... So any suggestions will be appreciated 

The vaping classifications are just too complicated to translate and would make the channel more of a joke (although I can see me using some of the very clever and funny translations in the thread) , where I want to create channel content with a true South African vibe. Like gooiing some lekker SnotKop tunes while drinking my brannas and Coke , and vaping a lakker desert juice I want to review. Or visiting some local vape shops chat to the owners and get the lay of the land in my area ... that type of stuff.

It won't be so much a review vlog but more a casual what's my thoughts on various vape topics vlog ..... there are plenty reviewers out there and to be honest I don't have the time or need to review hardware etc , maybe a bit on juices but that will probably be the extent of my reviews. Think of it as a more casual informative channel to educate South Africans of all races and cultures about vaping.

Hey might even gooi some Zulu/Xhosa/Sotho/Fannagalo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> Mense, asseblief! Onthou julle nog die dae toe Afrikaans nog oorspronklik en uniek in sy kreatiewe en verbeelingryke woordeskat was? Deesdae is voel als soos tweederangse direkte translasies (Opsetlik daardie holknyp woord gekies). Komaan, hier is n geleenthied om weer met n bietjie kreativiteit en verbeelding hierdie wonderlikke taal uit te bry en meer kleurfol te maak.
> Starter Engine - Knormoer dus Drip Tip - Wolk Tepeltjie, dis die tipe ding waarvan ek praat!
> Groetnis!
> (N.S. Raindance - Mal Nat Ou...)
> (Edit: *Dry Hit - Tongbekakking.*.. Net n voorstel..)



My dag gemaak!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

First video up , nothing much just a quick intro ....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear

Daniel said:


> First video up , nothing much just a quick intro ....



Daar was net een 2 Afrikaanse woorde, Suid Afrikaanse

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Maha haha. 

Mega epic @Daniel. Maar nie genoeg afrikaans vir hierdie soutie.



Looks like it will be fun though. Give it horns Bru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Te veel Anglisismes maar baie nice verder!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for the Likes and feedback ....

As I stated previously it won't be a pure Afrikaans channel , just a lekker loose joose k@k talk channel .... so if there are any "Taal puriste" this is NOT the channel for you  

Think I'll be starting a new thread , otherwise everyone will be giving me carrots about the Afrikaans thing and correcting my grammar

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lalla

KZOR said:


> @Daniel ....... below is my contribution to your channel.
> 
> driptip - lekpunt
> adjustable airflow - verstelbare lugvloei
> SS coil - vlekvrye staal spoel
> six wraps - ses voue
> juice chamber - souskamer
> topcap - bo-hoed
> threading - skroefdraad




Hahaha my Maandag is gemaak. Het nou so gelag vir die!!! Wel gedaan

Ek dink dit is 'n AWESOME idee...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Oupa

Ek stem saam Daniel, min mense praat suiwer Afrikaans of suiwer Engels elk geval. Mix dit up... go with the flow. Doen die channel op 'n manier wat vir jou gemaklik is. You will be surprised how many people will identify with it! All the best brother!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## aktorsyl

Oupa said:


> Ek stem saam Daniel, min mense praat suiwer Afrikaans of suiwer Engels elk geval. Mix dit up... go with the flow. Doen die channel op 'n manier wat vir jou gemaklik is. You will be surprised how many people will identify with it! All the best brother!


Agreed 100%. Mix it up where necessary, as long as you don't overdo it. Speak like you would normally speak to a person off-camera.
Good luck Daniel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

aktorsyl said:


> Agreed 100%. Mix it up where necessary, as long as you don't overdo it. Speak like you would normally speak to a person off-camera.
> Good luck Daniel!



That might carry a 18SNVL restriction

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777

Ek het nou wragtig bitterlik uitgesien na hierdie kanaal, het afgekom op so 2 videos van stoomtrein. Voel die opregte afrikaans sou meer kykers gelok het.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777

Ander probleem met so iets is natuurlik die produk wat hersien word. Almal van ons, wel meeste, hoor van n nuwe katoen of 'n atomiseerder en geen soek dan vir daai spesifieke produk n hersiening of 2. So kanaal kan nie werk wanneer die persoon self al die nuwe produkte moet aanskaf nie...so wats die uitweg, kom ons doen so paar E Vloeistof hiersienings en NIEMAND gaan op YouTube om n sous te hersiening te kyk nie.
2 weke terug vra ek vir n pakkie Cotton Bacon Prime en belowe n hersiening, en daar word net vir my gelag....hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Ek het toevallig die op die Internet gesien, alhoewel dis nie 'n "channel" nie. 

http://dierookershoekie.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Hooked said:


> Ek het toevallig die op die Internet gesien, alhoewel dis nie 'n "channel" nie.
> 
> http://dierookershoekie.co.za



Verstaan nie hoekom mense vaping nog 'rook' noem nie , eish ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Dry Hit - Droë Donder

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

ivc_mixer said:


> Dry Hit - Droë Donder



of Woestyn Mond .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix

Skeer ek nou my hol vir die goed wat hier uit kom... 

Is die channel al gemaak?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SAVapeGear said:


> Daar was net een 2 Afrikaanse woorde, Suid Afrikaanse


Huur @Cor hy sal selfs n derde taal ontwilkkel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Daniel said:


> I'm thinking of setting up an Afrikaans Vaping Youtube channel to do some basic reviews etc.
> 
> I noticed a lot of Afrikaans vapers in the community , who might enjoy some reviews in their mother tongue ....
> 
> Please let me know in the comments what you would like to see , and if you would actually subscribe just like to see what my numbers might be and if worth while ....


maar gaan xx% dan nie die res van inhoud ignoreer en net op Afrikaanse artikels fokus... kilp innie bos ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

ARYANTO said:


> Huur @Cor hy sal selfs n derde taal ontwilkkel


Inderdaad ek sal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

haha oh alle mapstieks! vergeet ek van die .....  

sorry been awol guys ..... but TVB should be back soon .... with some mixed taal content ;P that's mos how ons like to praat hey ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Eie afrikaanse verdampings kanaal...... klink goed maar kannie help om te dink dis spul manne wat te veel voggies gedrink het langs die dam en sit en erm......verdamp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Eie afrikaanse verdampings kanaal...... klink goed maar kannie help om te dink dis spul manne wat te veel voggies gedrink het langs die dam en sit en erm......verdamp


Haha dis nie 'n hengel kanaal nie...en ek dink dit sal skreeu snaaks wees om 'n video in net Afrikaans te probeer....sal dalk dit 'n go gee

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Sorg net dat jy iewers op daai video een van die volgende het: braai, sous kleitjies, pannekoek, koeksisters, biltong en droewors of bobotie....klipwerf, heuwel fantasties....net nie hofmeyer, dan ban hul video vinnig

Reactions: Like 3


----------

